# Tank water heater with electronic ignition



## Hidronet (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello all ! I´m from Ecuador (South America) and just joined the forum. I´m looking for a 40-50 gal tank water heater (gas) with electronic ignition. I´m finding it hard to find one of these, since almost all of them use a pilot. Can anyone suggest me where to look for ? Best regards. Gabriel


----------

